# Upgrading a processor HP 5800



## it4aliving (Mar 11, 2014)

Hello,

Just a quick question. I would like to upgrade some machines that we are currently using within our district. We are a zero technology budget school, and I'm making due with what we have. The question that I would like to know, is this we have HP 5800 desktop computers, with a 80 gb hard drive and 2 gbs of ram. Current processor is a intel duo 2. I have access to 250gb - 500gb hard drives, and 4gbs of ram. What processor would you recommend that I use, and is there a site or program out there that would tell me the best processor to use on this old machine? Another question, would I need to flash the bios if I upgraded to a newer processor? I've never tried this before, and thought I would reach out for assistance. 

Thank you in advanced,
Angie


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

CPU supports relies on two things: 1) socket type, and 2) BIOS support

With an OEM machine, the biggest issue is BIOS support. OEM makers often lock the BIOS to only support a few versions of cpu on each model. Making upgrades often difficult.

With that being said, that model appears to have shipped with several cpus as noted here: https://h10057.www1.hp.com/ecomcat/hpcatalog/specs/provisioner/05/AK818AW.htm


----------



## it4aliving (Mar 11, 2014)

Thanks again for the help Jim, I appreciate it!!
:grin:


----------

